# bottle repairing



## stinger haut (Jun 8, 2006)

O.K. I have put off repairing some really rare bottles for a long time now. I tumbled them and they are ready for me to try and repair them. All are 1800 's sodas and it is just the lip areas that need to be repaired.
 So what is the best material that will work for me. I am going to keep these bottles for my own collection. Is there something that I can use that won't yellow and take a beating and keep on ticking?


----------



## JGUIS (Jun 8, 2006)

Login 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 




*Message*
*<< Older Topic* *Newer Topic >>* 
















 now u see it now u dont - 6/3/2006 9:42:34 PM 

















 showPicture("6/3/2006 9:42:34 PM",0,0,0,61326,4)





*Bottle tumbler*

 titleAndStar(241,0,0,false,"","")
 Super Member





 [align=center] [/align]
 Posts: 241
 Joined: 4/5/2004 
 From: Noxen pa
 Status: offline 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 take a look at this. scroll down when you click on the link and look at the whiskey flask i just repaired from a crack. when it dries it may be all gone or very lite.the crack is in the upper right shoulder. 
http://www.bottletumbling.com/REPAIRS.html 

 rick 

< Message edited by *Bottle tumbler* -- *6/3/2006 9:43:40 PM *> 

 _____________________________

 OH BOY!! If i could go back in time and bury the bottles in my back yard.. [align=right][/align]







 

 

 


Report | Post #: 1 









 Page:   [1] Talk to this guy, he knows his stuff.


----------



## JGUIS (Jun 8, 2006)

*bearswede* does also.  Check out his roof repair


----------



## bearswede (Jun 8, 2006)

If you scroll down on this post that I've given a link for below, you will see what I did with casting resin on a mineral water bottle with two good sized lip chips...

  https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m_44783/mpage_1/key_adirondack%252Csprings/tm.htm#44880


  Ron


----------



## Wheelah23 (Mar 12, 2011)

*RE: What are Antiques?*

LOLWUT

 What did I just see? 

 ...Hmm...


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 12, 2011)

*RE: What are Antiques?*

I didn't see many antiques on "Yalla2shop" [8|]


----------



## Wheelah23 (Mar 12, 2011)

*RE: What are Antiques?*

Now it looks like _I_ bumped this thread...

 You're makin' me look bad! [8D]


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 12, 2011)

*RE: What are Antiques?*

No need to be ashamed.. it's a great thread!! [] especially sans spam..


----------

